# Can I pour Quikrete 5000 "footers" in muddy conditions?



## thegogetter222 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey guys, I was going to install 4 corner anchors to our kids playground system today and it just so happens that its been lightly raining for the past 24hours and everything is quite muddy... like it sticks to your feet until you have double the size of your foot : (  Not pleasant.  This is primarily for the swing set portion of the playground where the  perpendicular swinging tends to pull the frame ends off the ground.


I purchased a bag of Quikrete 5000 - http://www.quikrete.com/ProductLines/Quikrete5000ConcreteMix.asp - and plan to use this for my footings.  I will auger a 3-4' deep by 4" diameter footing with a 1/2" threaded rod sticking out of it.  

- am I able to do this in the current muddy conditions or should i allow the area to dry?  

There is no standing water above ground at this point.  because its wet outside I can keep the kids away for as long as needed to allow curing.

thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## BridgeMan (Apr 22, 2012)

You're asking for trouble, pouring footing concrete into muddy holes.  Almost a sure guaranty for uneven settlement (and a crooked swingset).

Wait for drier conditions, then scoop the muck out of the holes and tamp the dirt before pouring.  And pick up another bag or two of Quikrete before you start--one 80-lb. bag will yield 0.6 C.F., while a 60-lb. bag yields 0.45 C.F.  Based on the dimensions you listed, you'll need almost 1.4 C.F. total.


----------

